# كيف اكسب ابنتي



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

قولي لابنتك كلمة "احبك" اعطها حنانا وعطف تكلمي معها في مواضيع تحبها ولا تصيبيها بالملل...

ابنتك ليست صورة منك اتركيها تختار تحت رعايتك.

ارشديها للحق ناقشيها حاولي ان تقنعيها بوجهة نظرك.

تحلي بالصبر ان قدمت نصيحة لم تعمل بها.

شجعيها دائما امتدحي جمالها واختيارها للبسها وتسريحة شعرها.

اصبري علي ابنتك المشاغبة الغاضبة او العصبية.

قدمي حياتك قدوة لها.​


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

نصائج راائعه ..... شكرا


مصادقه الأم لأبنتها مهم جدا


----------



## toty sefo (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*نصائح جميله  انا حاسه انها كمان تنفع للولداو بمعنى اصح لاى طفل عموما فالمدح يولد الابداع*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا نهيسي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا توتي علي مرورك يا قمر


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2009)

كلام جميل ونصايح مفيدة 
مرسي خالص يا روزاية 

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2009)

نصائح جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

وده المفروض يحصل 

انا صديقه لبنتى وابنى 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على النصائج المهمه جداااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا rgaa علي المرور الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا كاندي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا روزانة
على النصائح الجميلة
واتمنى ان تنسى الام امومتها وقتيا
وتتحول لصديقة لابنتها وتكون سرها الدائم
حتى ولو اخطأت لا تعاقب بل ترشد بالنصح
ولا تستخدم لغة الامر فى تعاملها
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا وليم

نورت يا جميل


----------

